# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: مشکل در Encrypt شدن اطلاعات توسط ویندوز(سبز شدن رنگ تکست فایلها)

## Mask

با سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز
ویندوز قبلیم بعد از چند ماهی خراب شده بود که عوضش کردم.
الان که ویندوز جدید رو نصب کردم یکی از شاخه هام رنگ نوشتش سبز شده بود.(بعد از کلی تحقیق متوجه شدم که شاخه مورد نظرم توسط یوزر قبلی ویندوزم Encrypt شده)
که وقتی روش کلیک میکردم پیغام عدم دسترسی میداد.
کلی اینترنت رو زیرو رو کردم. با روشی که در پست زیر بود تونستم شاخه رو دسترسیش رو باز کنم. و واردش بشم.
http://www.shabgard.org/forums/showt...F%D8%B1windows
http://www.shabgard.org/forums/showt...85%D8%AF%D9%87
حالا فولدر هام رنگش مشکی شده و میتونم بازشون کنم . یعنی بهشون دسترسی دارم.
مشکلم این که فایلها رو نمیتونسم باز کنم و  پیغام عدم دسترسی میداد. نه کپی میشد. نه ری نیم و نه هیچ کاری.کلا فایلها پروتکت شده بود.
توسط یه برنامه فایلها رو از پروتکت در آوردم. الان هم میتونم فایلها رو جای دیگه کپی کنم. هم ری نیم و هم 
...
اما مشکل اینه که فایلها هنوز Encrypt هستند. آیا دوستان عزیز برنامه ای دارند که این فایلها رو از این وضعیت در آورده و نجات پیدا کنم.
فایل زیر یه نمونه از فایلهای Encrypt  شدست.
ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید. بیشتر فایلهایی که این اتفاق براشون افتاده فایلهای بانک اطلاعاتی یه برنامه حسابداریه.
منتظر کمک دوستان هستم.

----------


## joker

ببين اين بنده خدا هم انگار همين مشكلت راداشته و حلش كرده
http://shabgard.ir/forums/showthread.php?t=22999
فقط از كليدها ظاهرا بك اپ داشته

----------


## vcldeveloper

باید از کلید ها backup داشته باشه، اگر backup ایی موجود نباشه، راه شناخته شده ایی برای بازگشایی اون فایل ها موجود نیست. شاید بتونید با شناسایی فایل هایی که کلید رمزنگاری کاربر رو در ویندوز نگهداری می کنند، با یک نرم افزار Recovery، اون فایل های حاوی کلید را بازیابی کنید. البته فایل های حاوی کلید رمزنگاری خودشان رمز شده هستند، ولی شاید بتونید از اون فایل ها به نوعی به کلید رمزنگاری مربوطه دست پیدا کنید، و سپس اون کلید رو به ویندوز بدید که فایل های مورد نظرتان را بازیابی کنه.

در هر حال، هیچ وقت نباید بدون داشتن backup مطمئن از کلیدهای مرزنگاری تان، فایل های تان را در ویندوز رمز کنید.

----------

